# ACS Assessment Result - 4 years deducted



## catchan (Feb 23, 2013)

*ACS ICT major degree, but deducted 4 years experienc*

Hi my friends, please help.
Today I got my skill assessment result from ACS. I studied Bachelor of Computer Science and they assessed it as equivalent AQF Bachelor Degree major in ICT. 
However, my experience was deducted by 4 years. 

I have two questions:

1. Why they deduct me 4 years experience even they admit my bachelor degree is ICT major? Do they think that my qualification is not relevant to Developer Programmer? If it is the case, I do not know what bachelor qualification is relevant to Developer Programmer.

2. I am planning to appeal but I would like to know if anyone of you had an experience in making good explanation which results in positive assessment? 

Below is the results of my assessment:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from University of XXX completed May 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/04 - 10/05 (1yrs 4mths) 
Position: Inventory Analyst 
Employer: Company A

Dates: 12/05 - 09/07 (1yrs 9mths) 
Position: Technology Analyst 
Employer: Company B

Dates: 09/07 - 06/10 (2yrs 9mths) 
Position: Developer
Employer: Comopany C

Dates: 06/10 - 12/12 (2yrs 6mths) 
Position: Developer 
Employer: Company D

Dates: 01/13 - 07/13 (0yrs 6mths) 
Position: Developer 
Employer: Company E


----------



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

Same case as mine. 

Hard to understand their assessment logic.


----------



## catchan (Feb 23, 2013)

navee, did you study in Computer Science as well? Are you planning to appeal?


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

How many subjects in your bachelor degree was matching with the one specified by ACS Guideline? Is it a 3 year degree course or 4 year?


----------



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

catchan said:


> navee, did you study in Computer Science as well? Are you planning to appeal?


Yes My degree was Bachelors in Computer Science - 4 year Degree. but still they deducted 4 years by saying that my degree is not relevant to the occupation in which i was applying "ICT Security Specialist". I was just laughing on their pathetic reasoning and assessment. These assessors are not capable to assess the relevancy of our degree, courses and professional occupation. 

Any how i have not decided on re-applying as it also requires lots of fees and if the result remained same then another financial loss. 

By the way wats ur current score? May be you can cover points gap through IELTS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

navee said:


> Yes My degree was Bachelors in Computer Science - 4 year Degree. but still they deducted 4 years by saying that my degree is not relevant to the occupation in which i was applying "ICT Security Specialist". I was just laughing on their pathetic reasoning and assessment. *These assessors are not capable to assess the relevancy of our degree, courses and professional occupation. *
> 
> Any how i have not decided on re-applying as it also requires lots of fees and if the result remained same then another financial loss.
> 
> By the way wats ur current score? May be you can cover points gap through IELTS.


 This is just hysterical. Not capable, they are the regulatory authority and professional body for Australia. Hence why they are in charge of assessing who is and is not skilled enough for skilled migration within ICT and not some geeky IT customer service helpline guy! 

Can you also refraine from using text speech. It is against forum rules and very hard to read.


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

Navee, 

Can you match the subjects written in your transcript with ANZSCO code description of ICT Security Specialist? The subjects they look for are as below:
Information Security, Programming Languages, Web security, Network security, information systems 
security, E-Commerce(security), Computer and Internet Forensics, Cryptosystems. 

These subjects should atleast match 65% with your degree subject. I have read this somewhere in this forum, but I am unable to locate it right now. Once I find it I will post it.


----------



## catchan (Feb 23, 2013)

techie_blr said:


> Navee,
> 
> Can you match the subjects written in your transcript with ANZSCO code description of ICT Security Specialist? The subjects they look for are as below:
> Information Security, Programming Languages, Web security, Network security, information systems
> ...


I think you are referring to this:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

Actually I think my degree, as a computer science degree in Hong Kong, matches all the units they requested for the occupation as Developer Programmer. But yes, thanks, I will quote the courses in my transcript one by one and tell them they fulfill the requirements.


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

catchan said:


> I think you are referring to this:
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf
> 
> Actually I think my degree, as a computer science degree in Hong Kong, matches all the units they requested for the occupation as Developer Programmer. But yes, thanks, I will quote the courses in my transcript one by one and tell them they fulfill the requirements.


Right catchan, I was referring to the same document in the link. I hope and wish you review will be success if subjects are matched ..


----------



## catchan (Feb 23, 2013)

techie_blr said:


> Right catchan, I was referring to the same document in the link. I hope and wish you review will be success if subjects are matched ..


Just to clarify, do you mean 65% of the courses should relate the to units stated in the file?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Assessments are not uniform, that's a fact.

1. ) The country that issued the degree carries a weight
2. ) The course length is a factor
3. ) EXACTLY what units comes under Software Programming still not defined clearly
4. ) Different assessors have slightly different idea about how to assess.
5. ) How you present the application sometimes does make a difference (for ex. how clearly each unit is described in you transcript etc).

Others had similar issues as well.


----------



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

techie_blr said:


> Navee,
> 
> Can you match the subjects written in your transcript with ANZSCO code description of ICT Security Specialist? The subjects they look for are as below:
> Information Security, Programming Languages, Web security, Network security, information systems
> ...


Dear techie_blr,

I have covered almost all the courses in my bachelors degree that you mentioned. When i asked ACS representative to give reasons he told me to go for re-evaluation from more experienced assessor. LOL. Why in the first attempt my application was not assessed by an experienced assessor? Are they playing with time and money of professionals?


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

I am sailing in the same boat. I have also got the deduction of 4-years, which affects my points. Now, for ICT Business Analyst, it is very hard to show the relevance of subjects.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*please advise..*



catchan said:


> Hi my friends, please help.
> Today I got my skill assessment result from ACS. I studied Bachelor of Computer Science and they assessed it as equivalent AQF Bachelor Degree major in ICT.
> However, my experience was deducted by 4 years.
> 
> ...


Hello Mate..

I have enquire with ACS, What they have advise me is, Since I have Non ICT Degree then 6 years relevant to ANZSCO plus a successful RPL application.

I guess for you, who is ICT Major - 4 years relevant to ANZSCO, if your Education is NOT closely related to the nominated occupationI CT

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Hello*



catchan said:


> Hi my friends, please help.
> Today I got my skill assessment result from ACS. I studied Bachelor of Computer Science and they assessed it as equivalent AQF Bachelor Degree major in ICT.
> However, my experience was deducted by 4 years.
> 
> ...


hello Buddy...

How many years of work exp have you shown on EOI and has it been accepted by CO


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Mate..
> 
> I have enquire with ACS, What they have advise me is, Since I have Non ICT Degree then 6 years relevant to ANZSCO plus a successful RPL application.
> 
> ...


But how do they decide that it is not closely related to? There should be some proper and clear guidelines.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Panko said:


> But how do they decide that it is not closely related to? There should be some proper and clear guidelines.


As I assume.. But I am Non ICT major or Minor. So for me, 6+ years of work exp in cloasely related ANZCO code.


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi catchan,

I am in the same boat like you.
i have total of 7.10 yrs of experience. i have done bachelors of computer application.
ACS has deducted my 4 yrs. they say my degree is ICT major but not closely related to the anzsco 263111.

I was surprised to see that, i had total of 23 papers out of which just 3 were non computing.

Even i am thinking should i appeal. 

you were planning to appeal what happened in your case? did you finally appeal.

thanks
tushar


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tushar_bh said:


> Hi catchan,
> 
> I am in the same boat like you.
> i have total of 7.10 yrs of experience. i have done bachelors of computer application.
> ...


Hi,

did you launched appeal against your ACS Assessment?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

*yes*

yes, i did and it was positive, i submitted an appeal with brief description of each of my subjects, and within 8 days i got my updated ACS report with just 2 yrs deducted and got the refund also on 8th day as well.

-Tushar



tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you launched appeal against your ACS Assessment?
> 
> ...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tushar_bh said:


> yes, i did and it was positive, i submitted an appeal with brief description of each of my subjects, and within 8 days i got my updated ACS report with just 2 yrs deducted and got the refund also on 8th day as well.
> 
> -Tushar


Hi,

Thanks for an update. I would appreciate if you can letme know what procedure you used for appeal, did you printed the course outline on a university letter head or your explained all the courses on you own. In my case only 50% courses are 100% relevant. Should I go for the appeal. Secondly would that be possible to call you? Could you please inbox me ur number so that I can discuss few more things with you?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

There are 2 options, review or appeal.

incase of review you can add additional documents, you can add further experience.
this is non refundable.

Other option is appeal, this is refundable incase the result is positive in your favour, in case of appeal you dont have any option to upoad any document.

Just a blank text box, write the justification, why you think 2yrs should be deducted and not 4yrs.

I had 23 papers in BCA, just 3-4 were not computer courses.
when i started my BCA, i got starter guide word doc with a paragraph description of each subject from my university. which is available on their site also.

In my appeal, i wrote all subject names, in bracket i wrote ( if its computer or non computer course and copy pasted the paragraph description of the subject from my starter guide.

I guess they need atleast 65% content should be ANZSCO related. i am sure mine was 80% plus. if your is 50% i doubt it will be positive.

>>if i printed the course outline on a university letter head
No, there is no option to upload any document, In case of appeal it just lets you type in plain text. 
I did mention course subject details are available on university website.If in case they had doubt on my justification.

>>how to contact me?
you are in pakistan i guess, i am in India. Its gonna be an ILD call.
I login to skype when someone wants to talk, but generally i dont login because of limited bandwidth. But i am always available on gtalk. My id for both skype and gtalk is tushar.bh


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi tushar,

I appreciated your help in this regard. What that be possible for you to tell me the details of the courses you mentioned in the appeal?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Catchan,

Just wanted to know did you appealed? and what was the outcome?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

google "bca starter kit"
the first search result will be a uptecnet.com link.
download this word document.
pg-9 to 14 has description of each of my subject, i just copy pasted that.






tauseef said:


> Hi tushar,
> 
> I appreciated your help in this regard. What that be possible for you to tell me the details of the courses you mentioned in the appeal?
> 
> ...


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

appealing will not work as these decisions are not taken by single person. first thing ask yourself the study that you do or just say most students do in college and universities, how much actual knowledge do they actually get from that. very little (don't debate with me on this) so the actual experience a person gets after he starts working is only after few years. i am talking about maximum knowledge of the work you do. so the first few years are considered learning years and so along with your education they have rights to decide how much experience should be allocated to a person. you have the rights to appeal :fencing: but it won't give you any result. so accept their decision and move on :violin:
:fencing::fencing:


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Agreed, what we learn is school and colleges is different from what we do in our jobs, but what they look for is 65% ICT contents.

Appeal was positive in my case, i was very confident its a mistake from their side and i submitted an appeal.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I am in confused state right now and I am sure many others are out there like me. I had applied for ACS Assessment on 1st November 2015 and today I got the result. The result is as under: 

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.*

*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Engineering) from XYZ University completed in December 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*

*The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Dates: 11/09 - 05/12 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: XYZ Company
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 06/12 - 08/15 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Employer: XYZ Company
Country: QATAR


What would be the reason for deduction of 4 years instead of 2? :confused2:

What i believe is that they have deducted it due to courses in my degree were more towards electronics engineering but I am sure there is a plenty of courses to reach the 65% marks which are ICT related. 

Can someone who has been through this suggest me what should I do now? If I appeal what should my Justification be? because I am not sure of the reason till now. I have written an email to them and waiting for their reply. 

Thanks. 

Appreciate your quick response on this thread. 

Ali


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

aliee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am in confused state right now and I am sure many others are out there like me. I had applied for ACS Assessment on 1st November 2015 and today I got the result. The result is as under:
> 
> ...


Hi Ali,

ACS deducted 4 years for me to. I have done BCA and according to them it has been assessed as comparable to an AQF. I was also expecting 2 years deductions; however, it's happening more often that they deduct 4 years.

One of the guy from this forum had the same thing. but then he reapplied to ACS and this time with his University Syllabus and then they deducted only 2 years.

You can do the same.

Once you get reply from ACS... plz do share with me.

Moreover, you should not worry if you are getting enough points even after 4 years deduction as these points will be good only till your invitation after that these points are of no use.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Pravesh for your quick reply. I read the post of the guy you are referring to and I was planning to do the same thing but before that I thought i would make sure that this is not a mistake on ACS part. And these points are important to me to make it up to 60 points until and unless I score 8+ in IELTS. 

I will let you know here what happened after my appeal but i will do that after I attempt IELTS so in case you do it before me please post back here. 


Thanks!

Ali


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Welcome buddy ... Better to go for PTE than IELTS.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

aliee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am in confused state right now and I am sure many others are out there like me. I had applied for ACS Assessment on 1st November 2015 and today I got the result. The result is as under:
> 
> ...


There's no problem with your degree's ICT content, as it was assessed as an ICT major. However, it seems ACS considered your degree as not closely related to your nominated occupation, which is why they deducted 4 years out of your work experience.

Here's the link to ACS summary of criteria for skills assessment: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

I have now another query. After this 4 years of experience deduction I will be claiming 0 points for experience but i will still manage to get 60. Do you guys think its going to affect the Invite to apply for the visa after EOI?


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

aliee said:


> I have now another query. After this 4 years of experience deduction I will be claiming 0 points for experience but i will still manage to get 60. Do you guys think its going to affect the Invite to apply for the visa after EOI?


Hi Ali,
No it won't affect your Invite to Apply as long as you have 60 points.
Good luck


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Anil. Hoping to get 8+ in ielts to reach 60 points!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lucky that they counted your Project manager and Systems Engineer positions. Because none of them are relevant to Systems Analyst occupation.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Lucky that they counted your Project manager and Systems Engineer positions. Because none of them are relevant to Systems Analyst occupation.


Well actually they do! It all depends what are the roles and responsibilities written on your reference letters not the names of the positions.


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Ali,

Could you please let me know when you are planning to appear in IELTS exam? 

Thanks.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

I have booked the next available test date which is 12 december. 5th december and 21st nov were full


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Ali,

I have sent you PM, kindly check.

Thanks.


----------



## OZxperts (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi 
Do mention your subjects in the resume.The deduction will be 2 years only.


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Resume? are we submitting resume for acs assessment? anyway. i submitted reassessment request to acs, with details of all my subjects, they corrected it to ICT major with 2 yr deduction.


----------



## Ankur1809 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Guys, I need a favour
I applied for my ACS on June 24th under code 262111 Database administrator.
I got my report yesterday stating my Bachelors degree is AQF and major in ICT but somehow they deducted 4 years from my work experience 
From 2007-2010 I did my BCA
May2010-current is my job tenure but now my work experience will be counted for 2 years only i.e. after June 2014.

They replied that my degree is not closely related to my job profile whereas I have studied all related things in my degree. 
Kindly suggest if there is a way around I can make them understand .


----------



## intelcuriosity (Mar 10, 2017)

tushar_bh said:


> Resume? are we submitting resume for acs assessment? anyway. i submitted reassessment request to acs, with details of all my subjects, they corrected it to ICT major with 2 yr deduction.


Can you help me i am in the same boat that ACS deducted my 6 years of working experience that is unjust as i have Bachelor Of Computer Science Degree with 85% Computing..Can you guide me how to appeal and how my case officer to know my concern as their is no area where i can type/raise my concern???


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors. 

If i have experience starting from Nov 2005 but ACS says 
employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So should i mark first 4 yrs experience (Nov 2005-Nov 2009) as "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No?
If "NO" then How do i Split fill this experience in the Skillselect which is with one company between 13/06/2008 & 18/06/2010 while ACS Says employment after November 2009 is considered.


----------



## manoj1613 (Jun 26, 2018)

Kindly have a look at my case. Looking for a help:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering from University of Mumbai completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.


The following employment after February 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 02/11 - 01/12 - 0 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: India

Dates: 01/12 - 02/14 - 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Consultant
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: India

Dates: 02/14 - 07/17 - 3 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: India

Dates: 07/17 - 03/18 - 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Engineer II
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: India

Dates: 03/18 - 08/18 - 0 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Analyst
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: India

They have deducted my 4 years and I have no clue for what reason they have done it.
I have taken RNR from one of my friend whose skill assessment is completed successfully as well as we have the same engineering degree.
1. I have collected experience documents from HR, except my current company.
2. I have completed diploma+ engineering (both in major in Computer)


Kindly help those who have knowledge about such kind of scenario.

There are 3 options available withing the application:
1. New Application
2. Review
3. Appeal

4. I have read other forums where people have contacted ACS for an explanation.

Please reply.
Thanks in advance


----------



## manoj1613 (Jun 26, 2018)

Guys any suggestion !!!


----------



## ASTT (Jul 27, 2018)

manoj1613 said:


> Kindly have a look at my case. Looking for a help:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


I too have the exact same question. Did my BE in Computer Science.....but still they deducted 4 yrs


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,
So all B Tech In CS are getting 4 years deductions for 262112?
Should i go ahead with 263111 as B Tech in CS are getting only 2 years deducted in it?


----------

